# Internal bleeding I think



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi I woke up this morning and went to go pour my fish food when I noticed that one of my giant danios had blood on its tail and was swimming around in circles. All the other fish looked fine, I dont know if any other fish fought with him or not because they all get along great. Please help he is one of my favorite and biggest fish in my 46 gallon. I have 3 giant danios, 3 rosy barbs, 1 CAE,1 SAE, 3 neon tetras, 3 zebra danios, and 1 rainbow shark.You can visit my fish tanks and see the picture of him, hes in the first tank.:-(


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Its possible it was caused from an injury, just a word of caution, I had one giant danio develop a red streak near his fin area, shortly after the other 2 danios developed the same spots. It was a contagious disease of some sort. I think I used Marayn to treat the tank. The danios in the tank where the only ones to develop this disease, but I was not able to save them. If you can move the danio into a qt tank, I would, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Couldnt save him


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost your fish :-(


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that's sad,sorry you couldn't help him.
do you know the water readings at all ?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Just a note . Bacterial septicemia causes hemmorhagic areas. I quit keeping glow fish because they seemed to get it and my tank is cleaned well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounded like septicemia to me.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Well my all of my giant danois are gone along with 1 neon and 1 kisser. The neon and kisser looked fine with no redness or any white spots or nothing they just died and I have no idea whats going on. Please Help. What should I do.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Now 2 of my zebras are gone to. PLease Help.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I am assuming you have tested your water and it is ok? You may want to buy some Maracyn and Maracyn-two. The two meds can be used together and are broad-spectrum antibiotics. If you choose to take this route, I would do a 50% water change before adding the meds, than follow the directions on the package. Hope you fish get better!


----------



## Shadowcat0789 (Feb 2, 2009)

get your water tested for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph levels. try doing a 15% water change and see if that helps


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Yea figuered out my nitrate is over the roof what do I do to get it back down.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Water changes are the only way to remove nitrates. You want to keep nirates under 40ppm. What reading did you get?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
as already stated,water changes will be your friend now !
add the dechlorinator to the new water,befor you add it to the tank,also if possible warm the water
as well,so the fish that are left are not shoked with the temperature differance.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

The nitrate is 200 ppm


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Get ready to get your hands wet! You are going to have to do a lot of big water changes to lower those nitrates. Maybe, daily water changes of 50% or more a day. I would not add any meds with nitrates that high. Getting the water back in check may fix the problem.


----------

